# Zymox.



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody use this stuff? Opinions?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't know what it is.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.lawsonproducts.com/webap...ROSOLS////DRUMMOND+CHEMICALS////SEWER+&+DRAIN


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I sell something similar.


----------

